# ubuntu sur mac bookpro problème de wifi



## pioupiou71240 (20 Juin 2008)

bonjour a tous,

j'ai actuellement installer ubuntu sur tout mon disque dur de mon mac bookpro (je ne possède plus de partition OSX ou windows). je voudrais savoir comment faire pour avoir internet la dessus. je n'y connait strictement rien a ubuntu 


je vous remercie de vos réponses


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2008)

juste par curiosité pourquoi as tu viré MacOS et installé Linux à la place sans rien n'y connaitre ??


----------



## pioupiou71240 (23 Juin 2008)

c'est parce que j'ai fai une grosse boulette mais maintenant tous est revenu j'ai remis mac et j'ai mis ubuntu sous VMware. et sa marche


----------

